# Teching in Spanish in Dubai



## Elisa_ (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola!!!

I am new to Dubai,I came here to stay with my partner, who recently moved here with a job, and I was wondering if you could help me with some doubts. I am a qualified teacher in "magisterio infantil" -a Spanish university degree in Children teaching. I love children and I plan to have my career in that field. But I have seen (as I expected) that all the schools here work in English and Arabic, and some French and German, but no Spanish. 

The thing is that my English is not good -I got my partner to correct this text and he had to make a lot of changes, hehe- and I am studying and practicing a lot, but it will take time to be fluent. Do you have any ideas of what I could do in the meantime? I´ve been told that parents sometimes organise classes in the evening in the native language of their children, but I dont know how to find Spanish parents! What should I do? Or should I try to find any other non qualified job as something else first? Is there any chance that I will get a residence visa on a part time teaching job?

Muchas muchas muchas gracias 
(many many many thanks)

PS: I´ve read in the forum that there are some days in which girls meet for a coffe. Would it be OK if I joined in? I would really like to make new friends. But you would have to speak to me veeeery slowly, or even better, in a bit of Spanish!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum

I am sure the various groups would be pleased to see you for coffee. 

If you have a good read through the forum I am sure you will find a thread that is asking about Spanish lessons or Spanish speakers willing to meet up with English speakers to practise their language skills.


Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/122787-spanish-lessons-practice-dubai.html


----------



## Elisa_ (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you very much MaidenScotland


----------



## NAM (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Elisa,

Im looking to lean Spanish myself, very fluent with English- We can help each other out.

Thanks,
Nazish


----------



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi Elisa / Nazish - I speak Spanish to about intermediate level, looking to practice more. I've tried to set a few threads up but not caught on. If you guys want to meet for intercambio some time pm me.


----------



## NAM (Jul 30, 2011)

leeds92 said:


> Hi Elisa / Nazish - I speak Spanish to about intermediate level, looking to practice more. I've tried to set a few threads up but not caught on. If you guys want to meet for intercambio some time pm me.


Hi Leeds,

I don't speak spanish, but Im looking to learn. If you're up for giving a few lessons let me know please. 

Thanks.


----------



## myha (Oct 26, 2013)

hi evrry one,i´m from mauritania,i´m new on uae i speak spanish verry well,i´m looking for friends with who i can speak in spanish and for to go out.


----------



## Feras Yousif (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello everyone!
My name is Feras, Im from Palestina. Iam also new to the UAE and still trying to get to know my way around. I would love to meet up with anyone who is interested in working on their english or arabic, oooor discuss books DD ...on the other hand i also need to work on my Spanish :/ 
let me know if anyone is interested. 
Muchisimo gracias!


----------

